# Anyone riding an Amplid Surf Shuttle split?



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

I'm looking to lighten the weight and shorten the length (161) of my current split. I tour mostly in early season Sierra snow. I stay out of late season chutes and steeps. Looking for a (semi) light board that tours up well, and fun, turny board for moderate angle tree runs on the the way back down.

The Amplid offerings seem to be well-regarded, and I like the price point of the Surf Shuttle. I'm probably not the kind of guy that's going to notice and appreciate all the tech that goes into the Millisurf. I tend towards boards that have, maybe, a little bit of tail to reduce that rear leg burn.

The specs on the Surf Shuttle look pretty identical to the Millisurf, except for weight.

To be paired with Spark Arcs bindings and size 9 Burton Tourist boots.

User feedback on the Surf Shuttle (vs Millisurf or others)?


----------

